# BACON BOMB!!!!!



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

Stumbled across this recipe this evening, all I can say is WOW WOW WOOW!!
I'm gonna try something like this on the firepit.......
EDIT:  You may NOT want to eat this if you have cholesterol issues.......


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 20, 2013)

That's called a bacon fattie, bacon fatty, or just fatties. I did some here on my pellet grill smoker. I added a lot of fine chopped veggies to the ground pork and lots of herbs and spices. To me they were overkill and too greasy and heavy. My niece liked them though, and was talking about it at the bar she manages for weeks after I made them.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> That's called a bacon fattie, or just fatties. I did some here on my pellet grill smoker. I added a lot of fine chopped veggies to the ground pork and lots of herbs and spices. To me they were overkill and too greasy and heavy. My niece liked them though, and was talking about it at the bar she manages for weeks after I made them.


I'm a bacon-loving freakazoid.....Just the basketweave bacon wrap looks heavenly to me.....
I don't eat it very often, for the grease/nitrite factor.....
But when I eat it, I enjoy it.  I caught the tailend of the new show "United States of Bacon" the other day flippin' through the cable channels.....I gotta quit watching that show.....


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 20, 2013)

Look up _bacon fattie_ on Google and you will get a lot of recipes. AKA: _Bacon Explosion_, _The Lard Bomb_, _Death by Bacon_, and perhaps _Scotty's Bacon Overkill_.

Bacon: _The Gateway Meat for Vegans!_


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 20, 2013)

That makes me sick just looking at it ! I love bacon but c'mon man. 

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> That makes me sick just looking at it ! I love bacon but c'mon man.
> 
> Pete


We could screw a Fram oil filter on the end of it, that'd make it a LITTLE less artery-hardening!!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 20, 2013)

Just put a straw in each end of the filter and it might work lol.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Just put a straw in each end of the filter and it might work lol.


I'm thinking if I cook that puppy over the coals and some applewood slivers, most of the oil will leach out of it.....

I'll have to keep it higher off of the coals than most things I cook, so it don't catch on fire!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm thinking if I cook that puppy over the coals and some applewood slivers, most of the oil will leach out of it.....
> 
> I'll have to keep it higher off of the coals than most things I cook, so it don't catch on fire!



You could make one big enough to fit in the evaporator and fill it with apples on top ! That would be delicious.

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> You could make one big enough to fit in the evaporator and fill it with apples on top ! That would be delicious.
> 
> Pete


speaking of which, did you know that the ol' timers would hang a piece of raw bacon over the evaporator?  the steam from the sap evaporating would melt the fat off of the bacon very slowly, and that occasional drip of grease into the sap would break the surface tension of the boiling sap so it didn't boil over!!  Even the old timers that made maple syrup had an obsession with bacon!!

I use a wee little pat of real butter every 40 gallons or so.......never had a boil-over since......


----------



## billb3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Needs more bacon.

I'd be on a falafel and oatmeal diet for a month if I ate that.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> speaking of which, did you know that the ol' timers would hang a piece of raw bacon over the evaporator?  the steam from the sap evaporating would melt the fat off of the bacon very slowly, and that occasional drip of grease into the sap would break the surface tension of the boiling sap so it didn't boil over!!  Even the old timers that made maple syrup had an obsession with bacon!!
> 
> I use a wee little pat of real butter every 40 gallons or so.......never had a boil-over since......


Ha that's cool never heard of that one.

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

You want to try a good recipe, here's one we whipped up at work years ago.  We have a smoker in the one shop at work (dont you tell nobody, either!).  The guys would save up our geese, dove, and pheasant breasts and get some local slab bacon, fresh hot hungarian peppers, and fresh onion....

Take each goose breast and pheasant breast, cut into strips.  Take the dove/partridge breast, butterfly each one of those.

Take the peppers and onions, slice into quarters (top down)
Take a slice of pepper and onion, put on the breast, roll into logs.
Take log, roll it up with a slice of bacon.
Put toothpick through each one of these little puppies...

Put in the smoker at medium heat for around an hour or so (or cook on your grill til done) and WOW........they are de-friggin-licious!!


----------



## Thistle (Feb 20, 2013)

oh yeah!


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm thinking if I cook that puppy over the coals and some applewood slivers, most of the oil will leach out of it.....
> 
> I'll have to keep it higher off of the coals than most things I cook, so it don't catch on fire!


 
I smoked my fatties over 1/2 alder and 1/2 apple competition grade pellets. "Dead good eats", as they say in the UK. I also wrapped them in foil so they 'marinated' as they cooked. The oil filter idea might be good for all that overkill. Despite all the negative medical hype and BS about it, bacon fat is actually better for you than they say. Its half monounsaturated. Its the nitrites and smoke flavor additives in bacon that are bad.

Yummy bacon bacon bacon!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> I smoked my fatties over 1/2 alder and 1/2 apple competition grade pellets. "Dead good eats", as they say in the UK. I also wrapped them in foil so they 'marinated' as they cooked. The oil filter idea might be good for all that overkill. Despite all the negative medical hype and BS about it, bacon fat is actually better for you than they say. Its half monounsaturated. Its the nitrites and smoke flavor additives in bacon that are bad.
> 
> Yummy bacon bacon bacon!


Stihlhead that smoke combo sounds KILLER!  No alder here, but I do use my homemade applewood chips, mixed with white oak and occasionally cherry, grapevine, pecan and hickory......


----------



## Thistle (Feb 20, 2013)

The key is everything in moderation.Until I hit 35 I didnt know what the word meant.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You want to try a good recipe, here's one we whipped up at work years ago. We have a smoker in the one shop at work (dont you tell nobody, either!). The guys would save up our geese, dove, and pheasant breasts and get some local slab bacon, fresh hot hungarian peppers, and fresh onion....
> 
> Take each goose breast and pheasant breast, cut into strips. Take the dove/partridge breast, butterfly each one of those.
> 
> ...


 

Where did you say you work again? Shhhh, I won't tell.

So instead of a Turducken, you make a Goodovant?  Nice. 

Just for the record, I hit "like" three times.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Where did you say you work again? Shhhh, I won't tell.
> 
> So instead of a Turducken, you make a Goodovant? Nice.
> 
> Just for the record, I hit "like" three times.


you have the ULTIMATE oven to do that bacon bomb in, FP!


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Stihlhead that smoke combo sounds KILLER! No alder here, but I do use my homemade applewood chips, mixed with white oak and occasionally cherry, grapevine, pecan and hickory......


 
Half alder and half apple is the old school mix for smoking salmon in the PNW. And yes, alder is a Pacific coast species with a few stands inland in northern Idaho, and my favorite smoking wood. It has a light neutral smoke flavor. It is the most common BBQ pellet blending wood out there. Oak is way too heavy for pork IMO, and oak can impart a bitter flavor on BBQ. I only use oak on beef, and not much at that. Apple is my brother's favorite smoking wood, and common all over. Pecan is good too. No hickory here, but I can get it in pellet form. You cannot go wrong with pure apple smoked BACON though.

I just gotta have more BACON!

I can make pork chops taste like bacon in the pellet smoker too.  And I make a dry rub alder smoked pork roast to die for.  And slow alder smoked salmon...  Hmm, maybe salmon wrapped in bacon? My next attempt at recipe creativity.: salmon bacon bombs smoked over maple wood. 

More bacon please!?


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 21, 2013)

i do bacons on my smoker grill all the time..start out on low for a bit to let the fat render out and then turn it up to high for crispiness...I might be able to pull off something similar with that bacon demon..."slow and low is the tempo"...and then a bit of "who's your daddy" to brown it up a bit....looks like I might have to lose a whole day off experimenting with this one...


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 21, 2013)

I've done a couple of Bacon Explosions on the Big Green Egg using Dizzy Pig Brand "Dizzy Dust" for the rub. I use ground pork instead of sausage & add the seasonings that I want. I also grate up some Cheddar Cheese on top of the inner bacon crumbles & when it's almost done I slather it liberally with my own home-brewed BBQ sauce. Throw it back on til the sauce kinda carmelizes & OOOWEEE! Can't forget the Lipitor for dessert....


----------



## firebroad (Feb 21, 2013)

I am planning on having a bacon and grilled cheddar sarnie tonight for supper.  That beast makes my meal look low-cal.  Jeez, that thing is OBSCENE


----------



## ScotO (Feb 21, 2013)

firebroad said:


> I am planning on having a bacon and grilled cheddar sarnie tonight for supper.  That beast makes my meal look low-cal.  Jeez, that thing is OBSCENE


What time should I be over for supper??  With a meal like that, you know the way to a man's heart!!


----------



## firebroad (Feb 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> What time should I be over for supper?? With a meal like that, you know the way to a man's heart!!


As soon as you bring me a dam ash sifter.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, you're ON! 
My wife would probably be glad to get rid of me........her living room isn't done yet!!


----------



## firebroad (Feb 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Ok, you're ON!
> My wife would probably be glad to get rid of me........her living room isn't done yet!!


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 21, 2013)

And now we return to Hearth dot Com's _Bacon Bomb Soap Opera_, brought to you by Lipitor and _Scotty Own _brand _Bacon Fatties. _

Will Scotty's wife find out about Sue's cooking? Will Sue find out about Scotty's other flames on Hearth dot com? Will the bacon bombs explode before they can eat them? Find out by tuning into our next hearth throbbing episode of... _Bacon Bomb Soap Opera!_


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 21, 2013)

I have cured and smoked my own bacon but never made one of these. You can buy them already done here
http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 21, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> And now we return to Hearth dot Com's _Bacon Bomb Soap Opera_, brought to you by Lipitor and _Scotty Own _brand _Bacon Fatties. _
> 
> Will Scotty's wife find out about Sue's cooking? Will Sue find out about Scotty's other flames on Hearth dot com? Will the bacon bombs explode before they can eat them? Find out by tuning into our next hearth throbbing episode of... _Bacon Bomb Soap Opera!_


 
 Shouldn't that be "*HEART-STOPPING*" episode? Just sayin...


----------



## tbuff (Feb 21, 2013)

Throw some tangy pork roll in that bad boy!


----------



## tbuff (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, and 81mg of Bayer Asprin so you can live to tell about it..


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 21, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Shouldn't that be "*HEART-STOPPING*" episode? Just sayin...


 
Not if they use the new Statin-Activated(TM) Baby-Back Aspirin BBQ sauce!  It turns heart-stopping into hearth throbbing. Now available in chipotle and hickory smoked flavor. And now back to our show...


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm thinking if I cook that puppy over the coals and some applewood slivers, most of the oil will leach out of it.....


 
Keep tellin yourself that Scotty.  But I would eat one of those with you.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't know if you saw this, check out his wallet.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 22, 2013)

What the HELL was THAT?!?
I am disgusted.  I never thought I would be disgusted when bacon was involved.  What'd you say about a wallet?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 22, 2013)

firebroad said:


> What'd you say about a wallet?


It's made of bacon


----------



## firebroad (Feb 22, 2013)

Defiant said:


> It's made of bacon


So is his brain!  He should be charged with attempted murder.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 22, 2013)

If you like bacon, check his new one out


----------



## Shane N (Feb 22, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Don't know if you saw this, check out his wallet.




Other than the excessiveness of that, *IT LOOKS SO GOOOD!* I wouldn't eat it in that quantity, but I'd take a sliver please.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 22, 2013)

As bad as some of that stuff has to be on your body, man I can smell bacon right now!  May have to make a run to the country market tomorrow morning and get some thick slab fer breakfast.....


----------

